# HELP! My horse is shaking!!!!



## CinnabarBoGracie

I've noticed my horse has been trembling for the past few days, I didn't think it was anything, but today i noticed it is now all over his body. He came back Dec 1st from a training center in Ohio, and he was on quarantine until the 20th. He's been with my mare in the pasture since then, and about 4-5 days ago I noticed that his front left leg was shaking as if he has a shoulder injury. But now it's his whole body, it's very subtle sometimes, and extreme other times. So obviously it worries me, I will check on him tonight again, and I will call my vet in the morning. Yes , I know shame on me for not thinking trembling was bad sooner, but right now I'm stuck. Do any of you have any suggestions for what could be the cause of this? 
I've never seen anything like this.


----------



## RodinKy

The only time I've seen a horse shaking is when it was wet and cold? I'm not sure were you are but is he blanketed? If this doesn't work get the vet immediately because he may have ingested something harmful!


----------



## CinnabarBoGracie

It's winter here, and there is nothing but three barrels and two pine trees in my pasture. He had no chance to grow a winter coat at the training center, so he's had a heavy winter blanket on all day...all week.
His stomach is making normal sounds, I can't think of any possible way for him to ingest anything harmful, and my vet isn't answering. This is very frustrating, he's acting normal...except for shaking...his ears are warm too, no runny nose...or goobery eyes...


----------



## equiniphile

There's some pretty serious conditions that have shaking as their number one symptom. How's her pulse? HR? Temperature? I would definitely consult a vet.


----------



## CinnabarBoGracie

I just came back from chekcign on him, and he's not shaking, but he probably will again in the morning.
His ears are warm, and his hooves aren't hot (making founder out of the question), if i throw a glove at him, he responds.
He's been drinking and pooping normally. His stomach made sounds about every 2-4 minutes (normal)


----------



## usandpets

You didn't say how far he had to travel to get from Ohio to there. Transporting a horse can cause ulcers. If he's not getting enough to eat because of the pain, would cause shivering. We have one that will shiver when he gets nervous or excited. I would get ahold of the vet and see what they have to say.


----------



## CinnabarBoGracie

About three hours. Is trembling a symptom of ulcers?
I wouldn't be surprised if it was an ulcer because he does get a little nervous sometimes.


----------



## MyBoyPuck

If you press on his gums, how many seconds do they take to return to normal color? He might just be very dehydrated between his trip and it being so cold. Anymore than 2 seconds and he's most likely dehydrated.


----------



## RodinKy

Any update on the condition of your horse?


----------



## farmpony84

Take his temperature. Is he trembling before you feed him and then not trembling after you feed him?


----------

